# iJust 2 6mg or 3mg



## Johan Heyns (19/11/15)

Hey, newbie here

I am wondering which nicotine strength e liquid would be better to get for the Eleaf Ijust 2? 3mg or 6mg? I am going to get some 70vg/30pg liquid

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (19/11/15)

What mg are you currently vaping? And what device are you currently vaping it on?


----------



## Johan Heyns (19/11/15)

I am buying the Ijust 2 as an uprgrade. Still have an ego vape pen... Currently I vape 12 or 18. Mostly 12

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (19/11/15)

6mg should do you fine then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/11/15)

I use 12mg in all my tanks, including the iJust2


----------



## Anwar (22/11/15)

6mg will be good 

Dont forget to buy extra coils becuase the Ijust2 uses 1 coil per week if you using the 0.3ohm so get a 0.5ohm sjould last a bit longer 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

